# Non-College Grad Scott Walker



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 24, 2014)

Why would it?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 24, 2014)

You mean Scott made the wrong choices in life by not furthering his education??


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 24, 2014)

dont taz me bro said:


> why would it?



+1


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why would it?



Not saying it would or should.  Just asking.  Also not sure that everyone knew he was a college drop out.


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 24, 2014)

No, his degree (or lack thereof) is not a factor. If he were running for a position like attorney general and didn't have a JD, that would be another issue, but governor is just an administration job and his track record is sufficient.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> You mean Scott made the wrong choices in life by not furthering his education??



College isn't for everyone...


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 24, 2014)

His record in office should be more than enough to determine whether he gets my vote or not.  That actually goes for anyone, not just him.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

He's made such a mess of things, college is about the last thing that would prevent me fom voting for him.


----------



## Politico (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it?
> ...



All that matters is you will never amount to anything other than an internets poster. For that we can be sure.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

auditor0007 said:


> His record in office should be more than enough to determine whether he gets my vote or not.  That actually goes for anyone, not just him.



I agree.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> He's made such a mess of things, college is about the last thing that would prevent me fom voting for him.



You're likely not alone in that.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Didn't know there was more than one internet but thanks for playing.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2014)

Didn't seem to be an issue in 2010

Madison &#8212; If elected to the state's top job this fall, Milwaukee County Executive Scott Walker would become the first Wisconsin governor in 64 years who doesn't have a college degree, breaking the mold of the current crop of governors nationally.

That's either an important symbolic shortcoming or an irrelevant distinction, depending on whom you ask.

It's cropping up a bit in the Republican primary for governor, and it would put a personal dimension to an issue he would handle as governor - getting more college students to finish their degrees and stay in Wisconsin.

His rival in the Republican primary, former U.S. Rep. Mark Neumann, has made a subtle reference to Walker's lack of a degree with a feature on his website that compares his résumé with his opponents'. Neumann has a master's degree and the Democrat in the race, Milwaukee Mayor Tom Barrett, has a law degree.

Neumann and Barrett received A's and B's in school, according to transcripts they released at the Journal Sentinel's request.

Walker declined to release his transcripts, but his campaign said he had a grade-point average of 2.59, in the C's. He had just established status as a senior when he left after four years of mostly full-time coursework at Marquette University.Walker's supporters - and even some of his detractors - say it shouldn't matter that he didn't attain a degree.

"There are tens of thousands of people with master's degrees who don't have the common sense God gave a rabbit," said state Sen. Glenn Grothman (R-West Bend), who has a law degree from the University of Wisconsin-Madison.



Read more from Journal Sentinel: Election 2010 - Is finishing college an issue in governor's race? 
Follow us: @JournalSentinel on Twitter


----------



## Politico (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Exactly. You don't have the intelligence to understand basic humor. Case and point.


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 24, 2014)

A college degree is not a measure of intelligence or capability


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



You're living proof the world can take a joke.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> A college degree is not a measure of intelligence or capability



Just out of curiosity...what credence (if any) do you give to a college degree holder?  All things being equal, if your daughter brought home a young man as a suitor to meet you, would having a college degree be better or worse in terms of how you thought about him?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Didn't seem to be an issue in 2010
> 
> Madison  If elected to the state's top job this fall, Milwaukee County Executive Scott Walker would become the first Wisconsin governor in 64 years who doesn't have a college degree, breaking the mold of the current crop of governors nationally.
> 
> ...



Might not play in Peoria...maybe so, maybe no.


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > A college degree is not a measure of intelligence or capability
> ...



I wouldn't care 

I didn't graduate from high school.  I started working flipping houses and buying income properties when I was young.

I know people who never went to college that are orders of magnitude more intelligent than any college grad I have ever met.

In short I would get to know the guy first.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



I take everybody off ignore ... find out Politico is as useless as ever.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fact is not having a college degree just means he is not part of the good old boy network that got us in this mess.  The only people who care about degrees in a politician are snobs 

tapatalk post


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



Yeah that's the thing.

Look, if you're the smartest guy in the room, why do you have advisers?  As long as the chief executive can walk the fine line between reliance upon advisers and totally delegating to them and being able to trump them when there is obviously some self-serving going on it could work.  However...that is pretty narrow tightrope to walk.

One problem I foresee Walker having is that the Presidential cabinet is there.  You don't really have the autonomy to have, for example, the DHS secretary report to the Secretary of Defense even though the missions overlap inevitably.   It's hard to be the aloof ringmaster on this scale; with these stakes.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> Fact is not having a college degree just means he is not part of the good old boy network that got us in this mess.  The only people who care about degrees in a politician are snobs
> 
> tapatalk post



Oh brother. Total garbage response.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Sounds pissed off doesn't he?


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 24, 2014)

You have to delegate.  I won't criticize an administrator for having advisers or managers.  The problem is when that administrator blames his advisers for his failings.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is not having a college degree just means he is not part of the good old boy network that got us in this mess.  The only people who care about degrees in a politician are snobs
> ...



Obama has a college degree and his can't tie his own fucking shoes 

tapatalk post


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think his lack of a college degree is a factor.  

I have mixed feelings on Walker.  What I like is that he's not part of the religious crazy that has become the GOP. 

But he is hostile to working people and unions, part of the "No Dressage Horse Left Behind" faction of the GOP.  

I'd probably vote for him in the primaries (sorry, guys, I still draw a Republican primary ballot), but I'm not sure about the general.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 24, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



*But, But, But... OOOOOOBAMA!*


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > A college degree is not a measure of intelligence or capability
> ...



I think the problem is, College Degrees have become what High School Diplomas were to a older generation.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> You have to delegate.  I won't criticize an administrator for having advisers or managers.  The problem is when that administrator blames his advisers for his failings.



Yeah, as I said, there is a fine line between authorizing and delegating.  Reagan supposedly didn't know what North, MacFarlane, and the other guys were doing with Iran/Contra...  Christie didn't know what they were doing on the GWB....

As I recall, the Reagan years were good overall (a lot of red ink resulted) and Christie's NJ is doing well too so for every scandal there is likely a lot of good things being done for the general public.  

But if you have to choose between someone with a wealth of intellectual bandwidth and one who has to lean on advisers and experts...it's a matter of having a lot of faith in the team vs the one individual.  The more moving parts, the greater the chance something under performs I suppose.  Doesn't seal the deal but something to consider.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



More garbage.  Gonna have to put you on ignore for a while.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> I don't think his lack of a college degree is a factor.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on Walker.  What I like is that he's not part of the religious crazy that has become the GOP.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much the same way.  Mixed feelings.  I had a visceral reaction to him at first but when I heard him interviewed on NPR, he made a lot of sense.  There are some disturbing things about his taking credit for some things but he seems like a humble down to earth guy.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Lmao please do 

tapatalk post


----------



## Disir (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?



On its face.  

There are 100 reasons why this man will lose.  The fact that the man would be in a position to defend the constitution and so blatantly violated it indicates that he is DONE. Lack of a college education does not help him. He is nothing more than a puppet.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2014)

The last President who was not a college grad was?

Um, um, um ....Truman?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah they were all college grads, and look where the hell our country and lives are TODAY

Really people, these SNOBS who looks DOWN on you if you aren't "edumacated" to some STANDARD they have set for YOU,   will be our downfall


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 24, 2014)

Non College grad oversees a state with surplus that now gets returned to taxpayers, while the "President" of Harvard Law Review oversees biggest debt and deficits in recorded history

You were saying?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 24, 2014)

What difference does it make?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 24, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Non College grad oversees a state with surplus that now gets returned to taxpayers, while the "President" of Harvard Law Review oversees biggest debt and deficits in recorded history
> 
> You were saying?




you'll burst the bubble


----------



## martybegan (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> He's made such a mess of things, college is about the last thing that would prevent me fom voting for him.



Wisconsin is a "mess"?

Please elaborate.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> He's made such a mess of things



In what way?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 24, 2014)

Did Biden go to college too?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> He's made such a mess of things, college is about the last thing that would prevent me fom voting for him.



Who? Obama? What??


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > A college degree is not a measure of intelligence or capability
> ...



I have a son, not a daughter, but I wouldn't care.  I would be more concerned about what he is doing with his life.

I have an MBA and I can assure you there are people I went to grad school with who couldn't lead a swarm of flies to a bag of shit.  A college education is overrated these days.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> Fact is not having a college degree just means he is not part of the good old boy network that got us in this mess.  The only people who care about degrees in a politician are snobs
> 
> tapatalk post



Your best post ever and you just HAD to blow it on the follow up.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> You mean Scott made the wrong choices in life by not furthering his education??



Sort of like Bill Gates, another failure.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Yeah they were all college grads, and look where the hell our country and lives are TODAY
> 
> Really people, these SNOBS who looks DOWN on you if you aren't "edumacated" to some STANDARD they have set for YOU,   will be our downfall



Where is your country and life today?  Highest standard of living in the world and the strongest nation on earth.  

It isn't a matter of looking down on anyone.  College isn't for everyone and Mr. Walker has done very well for himself (no innuendo intended) for a man of limited formal education.  The challenges we face as a nation are quite complex though and to quote a real "snob" from _The West Wing_...."I think we might be talking about a .22 caliber mind in a .357 magnum world."  

Again, he's going to have to lean heavily on advisers and experts which is fine.  As I said, if you're the smartest person in the room, you don't need the advisers.  But what you need to do as the team captain is to understand what their solutions and programs actually are going to look like on the ground.  Our current President could stand some schooling on that it seems.  

Its fine to prescribe A-F as remedies to a particular solution but are they practical?  Lets say the issue is a new weapons's system or new trade agreement.  How will it affect our allies if they see us deploying something that could be used to destabilize their government or hurt their economy?  This is the problem with experts; they tend to have tunnel vision...

One thing is for certain, the Presidency is a much harder job than a governorship.I think he's a good person from the few interviews I've heard.   Is he up for it?  If he's elected, I hope so.   

Anyway, I'd thought I'd try...I should know better.


----------



## R.D. (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?



This is why people hate liberals


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

R.D. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbpWonUzlrc]Obama Gaffe - YouTube[/ame]

^ College Grad, Degree in Choom


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> He's made such a mess of things, college is about the last thing that would prevent me fom voting for him.



I would love to be able to assess candidates and leaders on how well they clean up messes. But unfortunately, our election campaign system seems limited and being able to see someone's longterm real life performance would take more time than most campaigns allow.

if parties are lobbying for a track for citizenship,
why not set up tracks for future candidates and leaders, to gain and demonstrate/document experience in managing a city or state, reforming a govt agency or business to run correctly, or even building and governing a city-state from bottom to top.

if people start training as interns while in school, then spend 5-10 years on a supervised track, wouldn't that help solve economic, govt and political problems by enlisting mixed teams of interns and leaders in training, "research and development" on real life solutions?

Why not use that type of history, training and experience to assess someone's leadership skills, and what offices can best use their talents? And assess areas of weakness or conflicts so that person can get assistance to resolve those (instead of waiting until the election to expose past flaws, without time to fix them so they lose out on a position).

Why not set up all citizens and leaders to succeed? why set them up to fail?


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> It isn't a matter of looking down on anyone.  College isn't for everyone and Mr. Walker has done very well for himself (no innuendo intended) for a man of limited formal education.



He dropped out his senior year of college to go to work for IBM. Let's not make it sound like he never got past second grade.


----------



## Wake (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?



I don't think so. He seems quite intelligent and capable in general.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 24, 2014)

Krugman has a degree and he's wrong in the trillions column


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Reverting slightly into Right Wing Crank mode (because even twice a day, a broken clock is right), when you have public schools that graduate kids who can't read their diplomas, employers want to know that you can read, write, understand simple math, know basic simple science. 

You got a Bachelor's Degree? Wonderful! 

My current job requires a bachelor's degree.  It shouldn't.  It's not college level stuff. It's simply buying parts for manufacturing.  

And I know a lot of buyers who were in the business for years, were really good buyers, and when the recession hit, 90% of purchasing jobs were inaccessable to them because they required college degrees.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Okay.  I see your point.


----------



## History (Feb 24, 2014)

Well I guess you've never heard of Bill Gates then have you.. Shocking


----------



## rdean (Feb 24, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> No, his degree (or lack thereof) is not a factor. If he were running for a position like attorney general and didn't have a JD, that would be another issue, but governor is just an administration job and his track record is sufficient.



You mean cutting two billion from education and the poor and then claiming a billion dollar surplus?

I could do that.  I wouldn't be able to sleep at night but it's an easy way to make a surplus. 

Now, about all those jobs he promised to create......


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

History said:


> Well I guess you've never heard of Bill Gates then have you.. Shocking



Would you want Bill Gates as President?  I wouldn't.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Wake said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?
> ...



Deeds, not words.  I agree.  as for intelligence, the presidency is much more complex than a governorship and there are many more balls to juggle.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?



You don't get it.

We already have quite enough candidates with advanced degrees.

That's not why we are in trouble in America.

America and Americans are in trouble because of bad character, sub human, foreign, mongrel, promiscuous, expect others to pay for their $3,000/mo. ho expenses values.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?
> ...



Ahh, the Ted Nugent response, despicable and full of lies.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 24, 2014)

Best governor in the nation.

I'd vote for him in the primary or general if he ran.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 24, 2014)

I still prefer Rubio as a national candidate, but I'd definitely vote for Walker as I have two times before.


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ahhh, the Fluk response, depraved and full of Jizz.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 25, 2014)

Shocking!

How could _anyone_ run for public office who has not been properly indoctrinated in Marxist philosophy?

Shouldn't that be illegal?

Can't we demand an executive order mandating that?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 25, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Shocking!
> 
> How could _anyone_ run for public office who has not been properly indoctrinated in Marxist philosophy?
> 
> ...



No kidding


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Shocking!
> ...



The last president to not have a College Degree was... 

Harry S. Truman.  Democrat.  

Even that idiot Bush was able to buy a college degree.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



And yet he still got better grades then Gore 

tapatalk post


----------



## birddog (Feb 25, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Yeah, and Obama bought more than one degree, or had the degrees bought for him!

I do believe Bush verified he was actually a student.


----------



## Wake (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I try not to judge deeds along the lines of intelligence, because intelligence in and of itself is the acquisition and application of knowledge and skills. A man can do something great that requires much intelligence and focus, yet be something certain disagree with or support for various reasons, whether they be religious, moral, political, philosophical, etc. 

It requires a lot of thinking for a person to become governor or president. Both occupations have their advisors and support systems. Undoubtedly the job of being president is more complex, but then again there are far many more groups of people under the president supporting him doing the research... which in turn guides his actions.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 25, 2014)

Of late it seems the road to success is not defined by whether or not completed or even attended college.

More dependent upon whether one's parents allowed Junior (or Junioress) to leave the dank basement with its alluring video games and use the family garage and the good imagination more were born with than actually acknowledge.

Of course it would help were schools to spend less time on indoctrination and more on developing one's own abilities rather than "the party's".

Recent events suggest that, of all those things, being allowed use of a garage is the most effective.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 25, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



Depends on what you want to do for living. 

I agree with President Obama that all levels of education, college, higher degrees, trade school, should be readily available. 


I also believe that we should invest  in our own country by subsidizing education. 


~


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 25, 2014)

A lack of education is not the reason why he's unfit for higher office. 

Although, its probably closely related. 

`


----------



## Amelia (Feb 25, 2014)

Walker is educated.  But more importantly he is intelligent, competent, skilled, experienced, honorable, has a spine of steel, etc.  

If he were to run for president and Democrats wanted to underestimate him it would be at their peril.

He's really quite an amazing person.  True substance.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 25, 2014)

After this administration I'd take Bozo the clown over any so called, Educated, Brilliant, IDIOT they sold Obama as being

at least bozo might be able to learn how to pronounce the military he is in CIC of


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 25, 2014)

Anybody who equates a college degree with intelligence and wisdom has never seen Celebrity Jeopardy.
 Give me a break, people. The fact is there is not one person here who would refuse to vote for a politician because they didn't finish college if they agreed with his ideas and trusted him.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it?
> ...



a drop-out  I thought he just didn't go as a choice or the money was an issue. Yeah, if he dropped out w/o a legitimate reason, then i'd say no way


----------



## whitehall (Feb 25, 2014)

Democrat icon Harry Truman didn't have a college education either.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Democrat icon Harry Truman didn't have a college education either.



True.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



He voluntarily stopped going=drop out.
College isn't for everyone just like agriculture isn't for everyone or athletics isn't for everyone.  Good that he's done so much with his lack of formal education

I was wondering if the voters are going to look at this and not want to hand the keys over to someone without that formal edumacation.  I don't see it happening.  

What perplexes me is that his supporters here seem to think not having the degree is a plus; like if he were to take night classes at La Tourneau to get his degree...that would devalue him.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

Wake said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


Yeah, the problem is that he's going to have to run as a "small government" candidate to get the nomination.  "Worry" isn't the right word but as governor, you don't have to really worry about violence in the Ukraine, Venezuela, Mexican drug lords, pulling all troops out of Afghanistan vs leaving a security force behind (that was just from this week--not counting domestic issues).  You worry about your state and likely what effect inclimate weather will have on your state as the most common crisis.  

You have help, surely, but there is only so many places you can be at one time.  

The "deeds, not words" was meant to highlight Gov. Walker's accomplishments.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Hard to be the education President when you short-changed your own...of course a smoker came up with Obamacare.  LOL


----------



## rdean (Feb 25, 2014)

rdean said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > No, his degree (or lack thereof) is not a factor. If he were running for a position like attorney general and didn't have a JD, that would be another issue, but governor is just an administration job and his track record is sufficient.
> ...



Can you believe the number of people who trash education.  As if we have too many smart and educated people and not enough stupid.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I also believe that we should invest  in our own country by subsidizing education.
> 
> 
> ~



All of this subsidizing being done is exactly why the cost is skyrocketing out of reach for many people.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?



Bill Gates was a drop out too.

What's the matter candycorn?  Mad that a college drop out made the DNC look like idiots by wasting millions of dollars trying to beat him?


----------



## jillian (Feb 25, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why would it?



because he isn't educated


----------



## Meister (Feb 25, 2014)

If a person really wants to think about it, it took all of these college grads to get us in the mess we're in today.
I would be happy to see a person with less academics and more real world thinking take over for a couple of terms.


----------



## Meister (Feb 25, 2014)

jillian said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it?
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > A college degree is not a measure of intelligence or capability
> ...



Look up James Byrnes,  Andrew Carnegie, Michael Dell,  George Eastman, and  the 8  US President's that never went to college.
I could keep going, but think you get the message.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

depotoo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



For President?

Different times and different skill sets.  

For my daughter...no problem.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

theHawk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?
> ...



Obama won Wisconsin; I was quite happy about that.  The DNC in WI were idiots by the way.  Didn't they nominate the same dude that Walker beat to win the Governorship in the first place?  That was dumb.

As for Bill Gates...so you'd be okay with Bill Gates and his liberalism as your President?  Curious.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 25, 2014)

More proof progressives are elitist pigs. 

tapatalk post


----------



## Zander (Feb 25, 2014)

College is great.  Especially if you are in the "education" business. Or if you are offering government backed student loans....... 

As for Walker.  He has a record in Wisconsin. His results will speak for him. I don't envision it causing any problems for him. That won't stop the far left wingnuts from smearing him though......


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 25, 2014)

jillian said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it?
> ...



 Do you have any evidence that he isn't educated?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 25, 2014)

If only college graduates are educated then I guess only people who have been in the military are brave and patriotic. It's the same thought process. One I happen to disagree with.


----------



## rdean (Feb 25, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> If only college graduates are educated then I guess only people who have been in the military are brave and patriotic. It's the same thought process. One I happen to disagree with.



What about military who used the GI bill and got a degree?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 25, 2014)

rdean said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > If only college graduates are educated then I guess only people who have been in the military are brave and patriotic. It's the same thought process. One I happen to disagree with.
> ...



 What about it?


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 25, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



He most likely thinks they don't deserve it.... 

tapatalk post


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Why?  That's how I got my degree.  In fact, I suspect it's typical for "liberals".  Republicans think education is for snobs.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Scott made the wrong choices in life by not furthering his education??
> ...



You mean like George Washington or Abe Linclon?

I understand Grant did horribly at Westpoint.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2014)

candycorn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes.

"Different times" doesn't mean "Easier times" nor less complicated.

Frankly, assuming someone cannot think enough to be President because they have not attended a University and received a degree disqualifies a huge number of minorities.

Why do you hate minorities?


----------



## Meister (Feb 26, 2014)

Samson said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Harry Truman didn't have a college degree


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 26, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Scott made the wrong choices in life by not furthering his education??
> ...



And we should applaud those that were able to be successful without a degree.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 26, 2014)

Does the left research the educational background of every single republican candidate? Pretty ironic when the president's birth certificate and college record is locked in a freaking vault.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 26, 2014)

Samson said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Different world in the late 1700's and different skill-set needed for the battlefield.  One isn't exclusive to the other...

Would the addition of a college degree raise or lower Walker's stock in your eyes?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 26, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yes we should.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 26, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Does the left research the educational background of every single republican candidate?



I was given the task of publicizing Walker's lack of a college degree by the upper reaches of the left wing power structure...LOL


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 26, 2014)

Governor is an administrative job at its core. 

Now, let's pretend we have an election tomorrow. Candidate A never went to college, but managed to get a job and move up the ranks of a corporate becoming a CEO. Candidate B has degrees in government, MBA, JD, and a few others, but never left a university setting.

All other things being equal, who is better qualified for the job, the guy who knows the theory and has the degrees to prove he knows the theory or the guy who never cracked open a textbook but has done the work of administering a large organization with lots of moving parts?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 26, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> Governor is an administrative job at its core.
> 
> Now, let's pretend we have an election tomorrow. Candidate A never went to college, but managed to get a job and move up the ranks of a corporate becoming a CEO. Candidate B has degrees in government, MBA, JD, and a few others, but never left a university setting.
> 
> All other things being equal, who is better qualified for the job, the guy who knows the theory and has the degrees to prove he knows the theory or the guy who never cracked open a textbook but has done the work of administering a large organization with lots of moving parts?



Personally, neither of those skill sets you listed are what I look for in a candidate.  Values and passions are more important to me.  

But if I had to pick one, I'd pick Candidate A.    What you should always look for is a mind at work.  Candidate B's skill set is great but when the environment changes, what worked last week may not work best this week.  

I also don't buy the notion that elected office is an administration job; the best ones inspire their populations.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 26, 2014)

So here you are lying bleeding on the sidewalk.

Two people approach you.  Both offer to help.

One says: "I'm a college graduate"!

The other says:  "I went to trade school."

Naturally you choose the grad.  Then you die.

Too bad you chose the philosopher instead of the non-grad Emergency Medical Technician.

Moral:  You need more than a label to choose wisely.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Actually, "Different" doesn't mean "Better."

Also, the "lowering of stock" is relative to whatever choices there may be.

But, to answer your question, it would really depend on the degree.

BA Underwater 12th century French Poetry, not so much.


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 26, 2014)

*Non-College Grad Scott Walker*



candycorn said:


> Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?




is that to imply there was a curriculum for winning the governorship in the State of Wisconsin ?

* only if the course were taught in Wisconsin ....


or the follow-up by Walker for his reasoning not to finish his degree, if so offered might be a factor.

.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 26, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?



My maternal grandfather was the most educated man I ever met.  He never went to college, he was self educated.  All a college degree means is that you can follow directions.  It doesn't necessarily make you more educated than someone else, and it certain doesn't make you smarter.


----------



## Zander (Feb 26, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > Governor is an administrative job at its core.
> ...



Your answer makes no sense to me. I'd take the guy with the track record and actual accomplishments over a "great mind" and "passion and values" any day. 

Why do you value feelings and intentions (passion and values) over practical experience and results?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Does that hurt his chances of getting your vote either in the primary or general election?
> ...



I disagree.  Having a college degree does mean you've attained some sort level of intelligence.  But you don't have to have a college degree to be educated.  On that part, you're correct.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 26, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Neither, would not matter

Would not vote for a bad candidate no matter what their educational level was.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 26, 2014)

Zander said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...



We have thousands of successful businesses in our nation.  How would one CEO's success out weigh another CEO's success?  Seldom can one draw a straight line from a CEO's decision to a business's success.  Sometimes the competition fades, sometimes governmental regulation creates barriers to entry, sometimes, you're just in the right place at the right time and sometimes you can draw a straight line from what is decided in the executive suite to a business doing markedly better.  

For example, one of the companies in which I am invested is Female Health Company (FHCO).  They make female condoms.  Female condoms is something that hasn't taken off and it may never take off.  However, in some public health departments, the State is mandating that female condoms are to be kept on hand.  So I see the sales increasing.  Also, there may be some substitution going on for oral contraceptives which will increase sales further beyond the mandate.  Should the CEO of FHCO get credit for that?  I don't think so.

Secondly, running a business and running a country are two different skill-sets.  In my view, the government shouldn't be in the business of turning a profit.  The accomplishments spoken of in the post I responded to cite administrative qualities.  Governor Romney's success in private equity where they buy a struggling business, chop it up and sell off it's pieces doesn't translate well into what to do with the FAA or reforming the tax code.    I'm happy there were some successes but there were some outcomes that those whose companies were purchased that were not so favorable to the working stiffs.  And keep in mind, the CEO never had an opposition party within their ranks they had to negotiate around with any sort of real clout.  

Thirdly, the Presidency is much broader than the duties of CEO to me.  I want to know what the energy policies are, what type of judges they'll appoint to the high court, where they stand on the issues of the day.  

Fiscally, both parties are out to lunch.  Anyone who is honest in their assessment cannot 
say otherwise with a straight face.  So passion and intent are big matters to me.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 26, 2014)

I noticed that the fact that Bush Jr. had a higher college grade point average than Gore didn't persuade many democrats to vote for the more educated candidate.


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2014)

Meister said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



But he did take classes at a law school and a business school.  And he skipped the third grade.  And he was in the Military which is an education in discipline and hard work.  And, he was the ONLY president in last century or this one who didn't have a degree.  Finally, he was very active in passing legislation to create more community colleges and he did that so people could go to school without attending an expensive college.


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> I noticed that the fact that Bush Jr. had a higher college grade point average than Gore didn't persuade many democrats to vote for the more educated candidate.



Bush also tricked the country into Iraq.  Convinced America that a huge tax cut for the wealthy would create "prosperity" and no enormous deficit.  Bust may have looked stupid, but single handedly, he redistributed the wealth of the country to the top 1% more than any other president.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 26, 2014)

rdean said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that the fact that Bush Jr. had a higher college grade point average than Gore didn't persuade many democrats to vote for the more educated candidate.
> ...



Did Clinton trick them too when he demanded we attack Iraq? 

tapatalk post


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 26, 2014)

rdean said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that the fact that Bush Jr. had a higher college grade point average than Gore didn't persuade many democrats to vote for the more educated candidate.
> ...



  What does that have to do with my point? My point is that if some people are so "concerned" about a college degree among politicians then they would obviously be concerned about the grades the politician got. It is hypocritical to pretend that one is concerned about a college degree when they vote for a politician with an inferior grade point average than his competitor. The fact that you believe in every silly shallow left wing talking point wasn't my point at all. My point was about hypocrisy, not idiocy.


----------



## Meister (Feb 26, 2014)

rdean said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



So you're saying a person doesn't need a college degree.....just like what I'm saying.
All you had to say is that I'm right.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2014)

Meister said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



But, But, BUUUUUUUUUuuuuuUUUUUUT......


Truman was a Democrat.


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Clinton demanded we attack Iraq?  In a four day period, Clinton had US forces destroy a few Iraq military targets to keep Iraq from producing dangerous weapons.  We know it worked.  After the incompetent invasion of Iraq, we learned they had no WMD's.  Seems Clinton destroyed them.

I wonder how many Americans died?  Do you know?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not sure how many Americans died. Why don't you ask Hillary Clinton?
 p.s.
Claiming that Bill Clinton destroyed all the WMD's in Iraq is just dumb.


----------

